# CFL bulbs for planted tank



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Has anyone used CFL bulbs for a planted tank? I am setting up a 55g NPT and I am looking for cheap but adequate lighting options. I have toyed with the idea of a DIY CFL bulb mock up or even buying something like these http://www.rona.ca/images/0238141_L.jpg

I think a T5HO in 48' may be a bit outta my budget range. Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrong forum but that setup will work. It won't be high light but somewhere between low and medium light. Depending on the height of the tank you might need higher watt bulb to get enough light on the substrate.

I got mine from Homedepot which is cheaper than rona. I use two of those in 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

excellent. thanks for the reply and glad to hear thats u have used those lights with success. im gonna buy some tomorrow


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I use a combination of T5HO and CFL for my 35 gal planted. I had just CFL on my 15 gal tank which had moss and floaters, and the xmas moss was pearling under two 15W 6500K CFL bulbs. If you are on a budget (like me), you might want to consider the 3ft 6700K T5HO from hydrotech hydroponics, as it is $30. You can use a DIY reflector (mine is made with aluminium foil and metal tape). It definitely makes a world of difference compared to CFL, and the price diff isn't too much. I found the T5HO to penetrate deeper than CFL, although my observation is non scientific. For a diff of $10-15, its def worth looking into.

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com...w-3-t5-high-output-fluorescent-fixture-w-lamp

48" footprint is one of the easiest (cost wise) to light up. You can buy a two tube shop light fitting, and go with T8 6500K bulbs from your local big box stores, all for around $40 or so, in total. HD has phillips brand 'daylight' tubes, which are 6500K for under $10 for two, and if you shop around for the shop light fitting, you can pick one up for around $20 on sale.

Al.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I use CFL's on all my tanks, from DIY light sockets made into a hood, to double light reptile domes to standard aquarium hoods, and and they all grow plants awesomely.

This is 3x13 6500k CFL's, about 12hours a day, no CO2, min fert dosing and it's a jungle and needs to be trimmed and rescaped badly. The val's have taken over 30% more space since this pic. lol. I'm going to take everything else out and just leave it a val jungle for the platy's.


----------

